# Interior cleaning



## BerryTT (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey guys,

Looking to spend one weekend completely cleaning the inside of my car from top to bottom. I was wondering what you guys would recommend to use for cleaning various parts? My seats are black leather, I heard you can get some treatment for it to make it look fresher, also there are a few dig marks around. I'm not sure what to use on the doors & dash, steering wheel & the pillars. Also, which clothes should I use? I have some micro fiber clothes but not sure if that is the right type of material to use, are there different grades?

Thanks in advanced

All the best,
Berry


----------



## -VK- (Aug 2, 2014)

So I quite like the Auto Glym interior shampoo, with a microfibre sponge to put on and a warm, damp microfibre cloth to wipe it off. Tends to pick up most markings on doorcards etc etc and can be used on pretty much the entire interior (Except glass). When it comes to microfibres I wouldnt worry too much, as long as they have some pile to them, you'll be fine.

For the leather, there's a sticky at the top of this forum section - I picked up this little package to do mine and it works a treat. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gliptone-Leathe ... B006TH39TC

Remember to make sure you get some heat into the seats, so a nice sunny day definitely helps!


----------



## BerryTT (Nov 25, 2014)

-VK- said:


> So I quite like the Auto Glym interior shampoo, with a microfibre sponge to put on and a warm, damp microfibre cloth to wipe it off. Tends to pick up most markings on doorcards etc etc and can be used on pretty much the entire interior (Except glass). When it comes to microfibres I wouldnt worry too much, as long as they have some pile to them, you'll be fine.
> 
> For the leather, there's a sticky at the top of this forum section - I picked up this little package to do mine and it works a treat. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gliptone-Leathe ... B006TH39TC
> 
> Remember to make sure you get some heat into the seats, so a nice sunny day definitely helps!


Top tips, thank you!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

For the plastics I use Mr Sheen


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

For Interior plastics etc (not leather) - I use Tesco value face wipes.
Easy to use, great clean, no smears or sticky-ness - and cheap


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

For the interior general cleaning majority of the stuff I use auto smarts g101 which is an all purpose cleaner. Dilute it 1:20 with water for the interior. I've then since used the gtechniq C6 Matt dash stuff which works a treat and only needs to be used every 6 months!

For the leather seats, use a microfibres towel and spray the G101 on the towel and scrub away at the leather to get all he grime out of them. Then I go over them with auto finesse leather cream rubbing it in the leather using a foam or microfibres applicator. Allow it to try and use a fresh microfibres to buff off any residue

For the tight little fiddle bits I use this gum stuff to pull all the dust and grime out the cup holder in and around the vents and buttons
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.vi ... ID=EBAY-GB

Microfibres towels will work fine for hard smooth surfaces like leather seats and plastics and dash work.

Same for the carpets use g101 and mist it over and using a fabric scrubber scrub over, this will bring the dirt to the surface and then wipe the grime up with a microfibres towel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

